# Strobe/lighted Trolling Lure



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Anyone ever stuck a chem light to a lure/bait and trolled it at night on your way to the deep water? If so, does it really make a difference? I was thinking of taping a chem light to the leader right in front of the lure. I can only find a couple of websites that sell them and Outcast and Hot Spots say they don't carry anything like that. Any suggestions? We will leave Sat night about 9 or 10 headed to the Oriskany and then further south to the deep water. We will troll around 5-6kts which will put us at the edge just before dawn.


----------



## KINIB (Jun 7, 2012)

Havent tried these yet but have wanted to.
http://nightfighterslures.com/


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Lighted lures

I did exactly that - tied a bright chem light to a Wahoo lure right along the leader inside the skirt. It glowed like a firefly - looked awesome. Trolled all night while chugging to the rigs. No bites, however. 

Matt


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've done that and the only thing I've hooked up on was some Black Fin tuna. If you're just going to poke along at slow speed, why not drag a few lures. You may not catch anything but you sure have a better chance than if you didn't try.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Kim that is my philosophy. We are headed out Sat night about 10p to the oriskany to bottom fish with some sow/chicken rigs and a couple of shark rigs, and then troll on to the edge to troll there at dawn.


----------

